

Code like a girl - aycangulez
http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2006/03/code_like_a_gir.html

======
wccrawford
I'll be the first to admit I need to 'code like a girl' more.

------
pasbesoin
I miss Kathy's blogging.

